# Krajina Serbs Sue Firms for Training, Arming HRV Forces in '95



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2010)

Class action team - UP!  The news story .....


> Two L-3 Communications Holdings Inc. units were sued by ethnic Serbians who claim the company’s MPRI military consulting firm trained and equipped Croatian forces for mass killings during a 1995 offensive.
> 
> The lawsuit against L-3 Communications Corp. and MPRI Inc. was filed yesterday at the federal courthouse in Chicago. The plaintiffs seek class-action, or group, status on behalf of all Serbs residing in the Krajina region of Croatia that year.
> 
> ...


....with the court document attached.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Aug 2010)

And right after this ones settled, I guess all the Croats who got the ever living shit shelled out of them in Vukovar, Dubrovnic, Ossiec, and a metric crap load of other Croatian cities can sue whoever made all the HE that was indiscriminately dropped on their heads.


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2010)

Maybe both sides should sue the current Yugoslav (read - Serbian) government for all the landmines their munitions firms produced that all sides dumped/planted everywhere they could.  Hey, how about some of us launch a class action suit agains the same for physical and mental injury caused by those same mines, not to mention the odd fatatlity as well?  

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Aug 2010)

PHUCK YA!!!!!!

Does that mean I can sue the Krajina Serbs for what they did to me December 31st, 1994??

Johnny needs a new Rolex, BOOYACAH!

Incredible....

dileas

tess


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2010)

Tess,

Think there's a lawyer out there that would take on CCUNPROFOR in pretty much it's entirety as clients?

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Tess,
> 
> Think there's a lawyer out there that would take on CCUNPROFOR in pretty much it's entirety as clients?
> 
> MM




Brother,

If they would take on this crack pot of a case, we may have something.

dileas

tess


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2010)

Yes Smithers...

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Yes Smithers...
> 
> MM



 ???


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2010)

Having a Monty Burns finger tapping moment...sorry, doesn't translate well on the screen.

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Having a Monty Burns finger tapping moment...sorry, doesn't translate well on the screen.
> 
> MM





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOB8MN4Kc

dileas

tess


----------

